# guitar pedal to line input?



## lcipher3 (Apr 30, 2020)

So this is probably a stupid question.....

I have an RME 9632 interface that is a plug-in PCI card with a cable.  Right now I have an ART MPA preamp connected.
I'd like to sell the preamp and build my own - will a pedal output go into a "line level" input directly?

So for example the Simulcast, (or a more netural buffer pedal or ??), or a compressor like General TSO - they have active components that have enough level to drive a line input right?

The RME has software selectable input from "Low Gain", "+4 dBu" and "-10 dBu" as well - don't think it's a high impedance input.


Edit: actually prob not the simulcast as the output is the 25k transformer..  But maybe something like the:  "Closed Circuit Booster / Limiter", or just a simple JFET buffer?


----------



## zgrav (Apr 30, 2020)

some pedals will certainly give you enough signal output.  also consider using an amp sim pedal as the last box in front of your PC input since those are supposed to give you something approximating using a microphone with an amp.  I like the emu-amp it has slide switches to change the amp and mic positions that are being modeled.  Plent of other choices too.     Also note that there is stereo FV-1 board under development here that could be an even better fit as the last box in front of your PC.


----------



## p_wats (Apr 30, 2020)

I tacked this simple DI circuit to the end of my Unicab build to allow my signal to go direct, no problem: 

http://tataylino.com/simple-di-box/...X2Z8vAbpApmPg5SVIaRf99sEA_hsDgqBhOY3L8s8kqzeA
http://guitar-fx-layouts.42897.x6.nabble.com/Tataylino-Simple-DI-Box-2N5486-Substitute-td44807.html


----------



## lcipher3 (Apr 30, 2020)

p_wats said:


> I tacked this simple DI circuit to the end of my Unicab build to allow my signal to go direct, no problem:



Thanks - did you try the Unicab w/o the buffer?  The last stage in the Unicab looks like a TL072 OPAMP configured as a unity gain that should drive a line stage?


----------



## lcipher3 (Apr 30, 2020)

zgrav said:


> some pedals will certainly give you enough signal output...



Right - I'd probably want to keep it as a simple as possible buffer - I'll use amp sims in the computer etc.


----------



## p_wats (Apr 30, 2020)

I do have the option to bypass the buffer. Basically I was trying to mimic the XLR output of the Omnicab, and it was suggested I give that a shot. 

Though I've you're going to use amp sims in the computer, I'm not sure you'd want to go through a physical cab sim pedal first anyway, would you (I don't know much about amp sims, so forgive the dumb question)?


----------



## lcipher3 (Apr 30, 2020)

p_wats said:


> I do have the option to bypass the buffer. Basically I was trying to mimic the XLR output of the Omnicab, and it was suggested I give that a shot.
> 
> Though I've you're going to use amp sims in the computer, I'm not sure you'd want to go through a physical cab sim pedal first anyway, would you (I don't know much about amp sims, so forgive the dumb question)?



Right exactly.  I'll be using amp sims - I think I just want a clean buffer or a JFET for slight tube character.
Mostly I just use pedals and amps - this is just if I feel like using the computer stuff...


----------



## zgrav (Apr 30, 2020)

Give it a try connecting whatever your preferred last pedal in the chain is to your RME PC card and see how it comes out.  Then try it with your preamp in the path if you have not already sold it to see what the difference is.  It may turn out to be negligible.


----------



## lcipher3 (Apr 30, 2020)

zgrav said:


> Give it a try connecting whatever your preferred last pedal in the chain is to your RME PC card and see how it comes out.  Then try it with your preamp in the path if you have not already sold it to see what the difference is.  It may turn out to be negligible.



yep - I plan a whole bunch of tests !    I don't think I need the preamp I have (and sometimes the channel 1 is flaky) - so I have a nice little flip top project box that I can experiment with different pedal pcbs.   Trying to simplify down but it's always something else.

I had looked at some of the new interfaces like IK's AXE IO - with the "impedance knob" and selectable JFET etc but it's not going to beat my RME for latency (even though it's "ok").   

There's an separarte box stand alone "IO" they sell https://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/ztonedi/ 





but I think I can come up with something myself.



OTOH - pedalpcb could make a board for the "Z-TONE™ DI"  I bet pretty easy...


----------

